
My startup is still not popular, but cloned already :) &#27426;&#36814;&#21040;&#20013;&#22269; - ivan
http://www.jobitems.cn/
======
dfens
What made you notice that?

~~~
ivan
Server logs

------
donna
I appreciate your sense of humor-ility ivan!

~~~
ivan
If so, where is a point for my story :) I just can't understand why someone
bought cn domain and did it.

~~~
steve
Pretty soon surrounding our domains will be a mandatory $10000 investment by
itself. Who do these domain spammers think we are? Dude Yamaha?

~~~
ivan
truemors could be pretty nice example :)

------
ivan
I love these Chinese.

~~~
staunch
The FAQ says Slovakia.

~~~
ivan
Jobitems.cn is only an alias to my domain created by someone I don't know why.

~~~
Tichy
Really weird. Perhaps it is because of luring search engines to the page?
Eventually they will put up their own application, and then they will have a
head start for search engine optimization?

------
phuson
err what?

